# Gas pedal vibration



## k87n (10 mo ago)

Hello i got a sentra 2018 and when a im at low rev on a stop sign and i give some gas, the pedal vibrating but the transmission not slipping at all. Someone have this issue ? I will go for a check up at the nissan dealership probably soon


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine motor mounts may be excessively worn/cracked.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

It happened suddenly. i mean the car is almost brand new. I will check tomorrow the mounts.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

k87n said:


> It happened suddenly. i mean the car is almost brand new.


I notice in your other posts that you just added an Injen CAI. If you didn't do an IAVL to recalibrate the MAF, that's probably causing your idle issues.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

I have a FIXD chip and the sensor tell me i got the right air fuel ratio. no idle issue its just when i accelerating from 5km/h to 15km/h a small vibration happen in the gas pedal


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

See if anything in your new intake is maybe rubbing on the Engine Harness or Engine Room Harness in the vicinity of the old airbox. We had a bulletin for something similar in Rogues, but it could happen in just about any Nissan model with modified hardware. Anything going bouncy-bouncy against the harnesses near the firewall grommet will be felt in the gas pedal.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

I found some thing look.. Its a metal hose rubbing on my pcv hose. any idea ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Could be. The fuel, evap and brake lines running across the firewall can all cause palpable vibrations in the floorboards if something is pressing on them, which is why Nissan isolates them in those "floating" looms. If that hose is causing the problem, putting padding in between won't fix it because it will still be pushing against the steel tube. You'll need to pull it away or reposition it in some fashion so the two aren't touching.


----------

